# Car-Chem Revolt



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Ive used a few Car-Chem prooducts now, and I have to say that im impressed by all of them. I was in the martket for a new wheel cleaner and fallout remover, so thought Id have a look at what Car-Chem had available.

Revolt is their all-in-one offering, designed for its abilities to dissolve brake dust and other iron-rich contaminants upon contact, whilst saving you money as you only need one product instead of two..

This product was used on a 3yr old Range Rover that gets used off road as it should, so I was expecting some reaction....however what followed was rather impressive!

Before:





During:





How much contamination??!!!! :doublesho



This was all in the space of a few minutes too! It sprays on really easily - just the right thickness for wheels to me. Not too gloopy but wet enough to run too.. :thumb:

Giving it some in depth cleaning..





And after it pressure washed clean to reveal these..







All in all, a fantastic product resulting in a fantastic finish. Smells shocking but given its performance Id say this is easily the best wheel cleaner / decon product Ive used. Possibly one of THE most under-rated product on the market and well worth anyone buying this stuff up. Great value for money too...

http://car-chem.com/store/Wheel-Tyre-Care/Wheel-Tyre-Cleaner/de-ironiser-wheel-cleaner-500ml


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Man, that's some serious blood on those wheels.


----------



## Wazhalo31 (Feb 16, 2013)

Its a great cleaner I have used this for a while now. Smells aweful though.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Cool serious reaction :doublesho

When using these fall out removers whats the best way?

I used my G101 first to remove the traffic film/muck first then the fallout remover or is this a waste of time am i best to just crack on with the fallout remover, im my case valetpro Dragons Breath?


----------



## Wazhalo31 (Feb 16, 2013)

I pre wash with snow foam, wash 2bm fallout remover, then wash again.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

looks impressive but any iron remover will react that much on a dry wheel..
a real test of these fallout removers is on the wheels after a normal wheel cleaner has been used - imo..


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

-Kev- said:


> looks impressive but any iron remover will react that much on a dry wheel..
> a real test of these fallout removers is on the wheels after a normal wheel cleaner has been used - imo..


Not disagreeing at all with this - could be the next test sorted ;-)


----------



## Wazhalo31 (Feb 16, 2013)

I have done this test and it bleeds like a Gem.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I have tried this to and also think its a cracker, no need to pay silly money for Fallout Removers now. All of Carchem products are pretty damm good, you want to try there Nano Sealant as that is a cracker:thumb:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> looks impressive but any iron remover will react that much on a dry wheel..
> a real test of these fallout removers is on the wheels after a normal wheel cleaner has been used - imo..


This is what i do, thought it was best save wasting fallout remover.


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

-Kev- said:


> looks impressive but any iron remover will react that much on a dry wheel..
> a real test of these fallout removers is on the wheels after a normal wheel cleaner has been used - imo..


Slightly different test - I wanted to see that all the fallout was indeed being cleaned off the wheel. So this time we have a BMW M135i, before, during and after a good clean with with Revolt:







Wheel was then left to dry, and Autobrite Purple Rain 2 was then sprayed all over the wheel..







And after over 2 minutes of dwelling...still nothing!



Conformation (if it was needed) that Revolt had indeed done its job at removing fallout on the wheel :thumb: Quality Product :driver:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Looks fantastic, I believe this to be a great test of product. What people are forgetting this is not just a iron x type product it's a wheel cleaner with fallout properties. So no need to wash the wheels first, would save time when doing a detail. 
Gonz.


----------

